# finally



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i see spots!

patients paid off.

Purrrrrrrfect and LDC got her in.

two weeks after cutting the track of this cat i finally got it. snare and #3 vic on the back foot.

i don't know what one it hit 1st but that bobber was really trapped! 
with the new snare law they are really just restraints now.

heres the pic


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

nice lookin cat brother got one fist cat ever 2 day ago he started cry ith excitment, he is 9 years old


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

I would give anything to catch a bobcat. Good job.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

neb said:


> I would give anything to catch a bobcat. Good job.


I second that. Good work rifle. It's an awsome feeling when you work your butt off and get results to show for it. Thanks for the pics.


----------

